# Welche Grafikarte kaufen? mädchen mit 0 plan brauch hilfe



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo leute.

Ich hab mir heute einen neuen pc bestellt.

Nun Sehen die daten Folgen aus.

AMD Duel Core X2 4400+
2GB DDR2 PC 800 Ram
Und einer Nvidie Geforce 7050 Grafikarte 512 mb...ich nehme an onboard.

Jetzt weiß ich das ich mti der grafikarte wohl nicht viel zum laufen kriege....genau genommen glaub sogar auser flash spiele gar nichts.

Jetzt ist mein Geld auch ein bisle niedergebrannt...genau genommen hab ich grad mal 25euro.

Ich werde jetzt wenn ich meinen neuen pc hab und der läuft dann meinen alten verkaufen und rechne mir nach verkauf ungefähr nen geldbetrag insgesammt von 55 bis 70€ aus die mir zur verfügung stehen.

Jetzt will ich auf den pc keine wunderwerke haben...will im grunde nur hdro und wow spielen. Ab und zu dann mal ein par spiele wie Crisys ...nicht umbedingt auf höchster grafik sie sollten einfach spielbar laufen.

Dazu hab ich mir jetzt folgende grafikarten rausgesucht die in der preisklasse wären.

Eine: XFX (Retail) 8600GT 540M 256MB

Und eine : Sapphire (Retail) HD2600XT 256MB 2xDVI/TV

Welche von den beiden bringt mir leistung bei meinen system?

Ich werde Vorraussichtlich erst mal windows xp benutzen bis ich 3 oder 4 gb ram hab dann werd ich auf vista umsteigen aber das dauert erst mal noch und steht in den sternen.

Helft mir bitte^^ ich hab 0 ahnung


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Also meines wissens nach sollte die Sapphire die bessere von beiden sein und sollte auch sachen wie crysis problemlos drauf laufen was bei der XFX nich so gut der fall sein sollte also nach meiner meinung erfahrung quellen^^ sollte schon die Sapphire die bessere wahl sein aber korrigiert mich wen ich falsch liege *duck*


----------



## lynglyng (24. Juli 2008)

also die SAPPHIRE HD 2600 XT ist auf jedenfall besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

Schon recht gut wie gesagt ich hab halt keine daten nur erfahrung mit den beiden bei freunden und da is die halt die eindeutig bessere (hät ja von anderen sachen abhängen kö nnen aber gut^^)


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

hmm^^ ok dann werd ich mir wohl leider wieder ne Ati grafikarte holen müssen...dank euch ^^


----------



## lynglyng (24. Juli 2008)

warum leider? ATI is ne gute marke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juli 2008)

Die On-Board ist schon eine aus der 7000 er Reihe mit 512 MB RAM?
Hey ich habe früher WoW mit einer Geforce 6600 GT 128 MB RAM FLÜSSIG gezockt. Ich würde deine On-Board Grafik noch nicht so abwerten, obwohl Onboard Grafik schon gut scheiße ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie auch immer, ich seh noch Hoffnung in der Leistung dieser Karte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

Ich mag ati grafikarten nicht so...meine erste war ne nvidia...treiber trauf...fertig....

Mit ati hab ich jedes mal irgend nen problem...bei meiner Radeon 9600 pro hat ich treiber probleme so das cs 1.6 zwar flüssig geloffen ist aber kurzzeitig die steuerung immer für 2 sekunden einfrohr und ich must nen älteren treiber instalieren wo durch andere spiele dann schlechter liefen....

Bei meiner nächsten einer HD 2600 pro hat ich bei cs das gleiche problem...dazu gab es nur auf der seite von Gecube nen Agp treiber der erst mal nicht richtig wollte und ich nen omega treiber instalieren musste....

Dazu das ich mit meiner hd2600 pro ständig grafikfehler hab bei wow usw ...das schreckt einfach ab...villeicht hat ich auch nur pech und mit der nächsten karte und nem halbwegs anständigen system wirds besser

Naja auf jeden fall schreckt so was ab...stell dir vor du kaufst nen schuh von der einne marke der gemüdlich ist...und von der anderen marken schmertzt dir öfters mal der fuss...dann bist auf die schuhmarke auch nicht mehr so gut zu sprechen^^


----------



## HeaD87 (24. Juli 2008)

also laut diesen test -> http://www.chip.de/artikel/Test-AMD_ATI-Ra...p_27608641.html
ist die 8600GT schneller als die HD2600xt

aber was hälste davon noch 4 euro drauf zu legen und dir die 9600gt zu holen -> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a315596.html
kostet zur zeit nur 79euro und ist von der leistung weit über der leistung der beiden anderen und dürfte wohl perfekt für dein system sein


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

^^ das problem bei onboard karten ist das sie viel speicher vom system nimmt bzw von bord oder so....weiß net genau was es jetzt war.

Die karte soll angeblich sogar shader 3.0 haben....bin mir jetzt auch nicht sicher ob es eine on bord ist aber ich geh mal schwer von aus.


----------



## MasterThardus (24. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> also laut diesen test -> http://www.chip.de/artikel/Test-AMD_ATI-Ra...p_27608641.html
> ist die 8600GT schneller als die HD2600xt
> 
> aber was hälste davon noch 4 euro drauf zu legen und dir die 9600gt zu holen -> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a315596.html
> kostet zur zeit nur 79euro und ist von der leistung weit über der leistung der beiden anderen



/sign

wenn schon denn schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> also laut diesen test -> http://www.chip.de/artikel/Test-AMD_ATI-Ra...p_27608641.html
> ist die 8600GT schneller als die HD2600xt
> 
> aber was hälste davon noch 4 euro drauf zu legen und dir die 9600gt zu holen -> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a315596.html
> kostet zur zeit nur 79euro und ist von der leistung weit über der leistung der beiden anderen



ja ich muss erst gucken wie mein alter pc raus geht. Villeicht krieg ich sogar noch mehr geld und kann mir je nach dem auch ne bessere grafikarte holen.

Ich will jetzt halt erst mal mit nicht zu viel rechnen...fals ich mehr zusammen hab zb 100 euro kann ich ja im notfall noch mal euch hier zu rat ziehen aber erst mal guck ich was ich schon mal so an vorstellungen und möglichkeiten in meiner preisklasse habe^^


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2008)

nur mal so vorneweg, für 100€ hätte ich da schonmal ein Tipp

http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...rticleId=281515

Und wenn du 80 zusammenbekommst, solltest du doch auch 100 schaffen, oder? Und mit der Karte wirste deinen Spaß haben, die wird noch ne Weile halten! ne 8800 macht mehr Sinn als ne 8600 vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her denke ich..

Und wenn du die Wahl zwischen den zwei oben von dir genannten Karten treffen willst würde ich persönlich der NVIDIA Karte den Vorzug geben. Ich behaupte die is schneller, aber das ist ne glaubensfrage glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> nur mal so vorneweg, für 100€ hätte ich da schonmal ein Tipp
> 
> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi...rticleId=281515
> 
> ...



Es kommt ganz und allein drauf an für wie viel ich meinen alten pc in ebay verkaufe ich kriege weder taschengeld noch sonst irgendwie geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Für mich sind 10 euro ne ganze mänge und hab alleine für den pc schon mein wow account und mein fahrad verkauft.

Geld kriegen ist bei mir nen großes problem besonders mit meiner teilweise mich untedrückenen familie....

Deswegen heißt es wohl erst mal abwarten und ich dnek für meinen momentanen pc (ohne festplatte und laufwerk dann) kann ich wohl auch nicht arg mehr als 50 euro erwarten


----------



## claet (24. Juli 2008)

Was hast du momentan? vllt kann ich was mit anfangen und mach dir ein gutes Angebot..

Und Frage:
Wenn 10€ für dich soviel Geld ist, ist es dann sinnvoll das in nen PC zu investieren? Ich mein ich kenn deine Lebenssituation nicht, aber so ganz versteh ich des nich ?!?


----------



## Emokeksii (24. Juli 2008)

Naja...Mein pc ist öfters mal nen mittel um alles um mich rum zu vergessen...um einfach mich in  mein zimmer zu verziehen und mich vorn alltag zu flüchten damit ich mit meinen eltern nichts zu tun haben muss.

in der zeit wo mein pc noch ausgereicht hat hab ich mein geld oft fürs kino ausgegeben. Aber jetzt hab ich das bedürfnis mal wieder ein bischen in meinen pc zu investieren. Er hält ja immerhin auch für ne weile und von meinen geburstag hab ich noch nen gutschein für C und a und nen kino gutschein hab ich auch noch also bin ich für ne weile freizeitaktivitet noch abgesichert bis ich wieder geld hab.

Im moment hab ich nen Amd Sempron 2400+ mit ner hd 2600 pro und 1gb ram  nichts besonderes hat für wow und so gereicht aber langsam wirds halt eng^^


----------



## HeaD87 (24. Juli 2008)

hm naja, für die von dir genannten teile wirste denk ich ma 50 bis max 70 euro bekommen noch


----------



## Einsam (24. Juli 2008)

also hir muss mal ein ati freund sprechen ^^
ati ist nicht mehr so schlecht als zur übernahme zeiten von amd
vieleicht solltest du nicht nur bei ebay deinen pc verkaufen... nein eher auch die kraka daraus kaufen... spaarst dir sicher 20 30 % und ne bessere ist auch drinn.

das mit dem rückzugspunkg kenn ich.... lass dich nur nicht unterkriegen maedal^^

mfg
einsam


----------



## claet (25. Juli 2008)

ich dachte ich hätte es in dem thread hier irgendwo erwähnt, aber das muss wo anders gewesen sein.

hab mir grade ne HD4850 gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber bei den zwei genannten grakas find ich die NVIDIA doch noch besser. bin also nicht grundsätzlich gegen ATI


----------



## xFraqx (25. Juli 2008)

> Und wenn du 80 zusammenbekommst, solltest du doch auch 100 schaffen, oder? Und mit der Karte wirste deinen Spaß haben, die wird noch ne Weile halten! ne 8800 macht mehr Sinn als ne 8600 vom Preis-Leistungsverhältnis her denke ich..



Eine 8800GT macht bei einem 4400+ wohl wenig Sinn, da der CPU mit der Karte ziemlich überfordert sein sollte..


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Eine 8800GT macht bei einem 4400+ wohl wenig Sinn, da der CPU mit der Karte ziemlich überfordert sein sollte..



Ich glaube kaum... die CPU sollte reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (25. Juli 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich glaube kaum... die CPU sollte reichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht wirklich, CPU ist ein zu langsam für eine 8800er GT, alles ab 6000+ wäre die optimale AMD X2 CPU. Für eine 4400+ CPU reicht optimal für eine 1950 (ATI) oder 7900 (nVidia) aus.
Einfach mal Aquamark oder Futuremark Benches laufen lassen, anhang der Werte wird sofort ersichtlich das eine 4400+er CPU die 8800 GT nicht vollkommen ausreizen kann.

Trotzdem kann man mit der CPU und einer 8800er GT ordentlich zocken. Hab selber einen 4000+@ 2,6GHz OC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss
poTTo


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juli 2008)

Mh.. merkwürdig. Bei Forumdeluxx haben  die immer behauptet, n 4400+ würde für die aktuellen Games reichen da die FPS fast nur noch durch die GPUs limitiert würden.


----------



## Emokeksii (26. Juli 2008)

^^ ahh man verwirrt mich jetzt nicht total xD

Naja uns selbst wenn würde eine bessere grafikarte ja nicht schaden oder? ich könnt sie ja auch verwenden wenn ich irgendwann mal nen neuen cpu kaufen würde oder bremst eine zu starke grafikarte das systeM?


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Juli 2008)

Nö, die sollte nicht bremsen... oder hast du schonmal gesehn wie n Ferrari nen Trabbi ausbremst? *g*


----------



## HeaD87 (26. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja uns selbst wenn würde eine bessere grafikarte ja nicht schaden oder? ich könnt sie ja auch verwenden wenn ich irgendwann mal nen neuen cpu kaufen würde oder bremst eine zu starke grafikarte das systeM?


wenn die cpu zu schwach ist wird die grafikkarte ausgebremst, also eine zu leistungsstarke grafikkarte wird bei einer schwachen cpu einfach ausgebremst und sie kann die volle leistung nicht entfalten
je schwächer die cpu desto stärker würde sie ausgebremst werden


----------



## Emokeksii (26. Juli 2008)

Gut also kann ich mir im grunde auch die 8600 GT kaufen.

Wenn beide grafikarten sowieso zu schnell für meinen cpu ist macht das keinen unterschied und da die 8600GT billiger ist als die ati kauf ich dann lieber die....soweit seh ich das ja dann richtig nicht?...^^


----------



## HeaD87 (26. Juli 2008)

naja, ich find ne 8800gt wäre besser, auch wennse die cpu die graka minimal ausbremst merkste die mehrleistung auf jeden fall
aber mit leichtem übertakten deiner cpu kann man sicher dann noch einiges mehr rausholen so das die graka nichtmehr ausgebremst wird ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (26. Juli 2008)

^^ ok wenn ich 100 zusammen krieg dann werd ich mir ne 8800gt holen


----------



## HeaD87 (26. Juli 2008)

würde das hier im auge behalten -> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra16_...20gt&sort=p
und nach 8800 GT 512MB ausschau halten
zur zeit kostet die günstigste 86euro


----------



## xFraqx (26. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> würde das hier im auge behalten -> http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gra16_...20gt&sort=p
> und nach 8800 GT 512MB ausschau halten
> zur zeit kostet die günstigste 86euro



Was soll sie mit einer Graka die 100 Euro kostet aber im Endeffekt nicht mehr Leistung bringt als eine für 70€ ?


----------



## HeaD87 (26. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Was soll sie mit einer Graka die 100 Euro kostet aber im Endeffekt nicht mehr Leistung bringt als eine für 70€ ?


die karte kostet 86 euro und ja, sie bringt trotz der bisl schwachen cpu einiges mehr leistung als ne 8600gt


----------



## Emokeksii (26. Juli 2008)

^^ ein vöglein hat mir grad geswitchert das meine oma mir so viel geld gibt das ich 70 euro zusammen hab.

Welche ist jetzt besser die von ati oder die von geforce das ging ja hier ein bisle unter in dem ganzen und verschiedene meinungen gabs ja auch...


----------



## CroWeD (26. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ ein vöglein hat mir grad geswitchert das meine oma mir so viel geld gibt das ich 70 euro zusammen hab.
> 
> Welche ist jetzt besser die von ati oder die von geforce das ging ja hier ein bisle unter in dem ganzen und verschiedene meinungen gabs ja auch...



Nimm die 8800 GT.....die CPU bremst die Karte keineswegs aus, schwachsinn


----------



## HeaD87 (26. Juli 2008)

jap, paar euro drauf legen und ne 8800gt 512 mb holen


----------



## Hans Petter (27. Juli 2008)

ja aber was für netz Teit hast du den Weil sonst Brings nix Ein Geforce 8800 GT zukaufen wen sie weiß was ich z.b 300watt Netzteil hat


----------



## xFraqx (27. Juli 2008)

Hans schrieb:


> ja aber was für netz Teit hast du den Weil sonst Brings nix Ein Geforce 8800 GT zukaufen wen sie weiß was ich z.b 300watt Netzteil hat



330 W Bequiet Straight Power reicht locker aus.

Wenn sie so ein 400W Noname Ding drin hat , wären mir die 100 Euro für ne 8800 zu schade 


Und ein CPU bremst sehr wohl eine Graka aus. Könnt ja mal nen 5000+ X2 mit einer GTX280 zusammenstecken. Läuft wesentlich langsamer als mit einem Core 2 Duo E8600 oder Core 2 Quad Q9450..


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

des ist auch kein vergleich so ne alte cpu mit der zur zeit schnellsten singlecore graka zu vergleichen zusammen zu bauen O_o


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juli 2008)

Hab nen 400W teil^^


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hab nen 400W teil^^


reicht locker


----------



## xFraqx (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hab nen 400W teil^^



Noname ? Wenns Noname ist würd ich mir erst mal ein neues kaufen...

Eine 8800 GT mag noch so toll sein, aber wenn das Netzteil dann abraucht , wars das mit der 8800


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Noname ? Wenns Noname ist würd ich mir erst mal ein neues kaufen...
> 
> Eine 8800 GT mag noch so toll sein, aber wenn das Netzteil dann abraucht , wars das mit der 8800


je nachdem was es für ein netzteil ist müsste es reichen, noname dürfte auch gerade noch reichen wenn ich mich ned irre ^^



aber wäre gut wenn du uns sagen könntest was für ne netzteil marke du hast


----------



## CroWeD (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Hab nen 400W teil^^



Was für eins ? Wie schon gesagt wenn es ein Noname ist dan lieber die 70 € in ein neues Investieren.

mfg


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Was für eins ? Wie schon gesagt wenn es ein Noname ist dan lieber die 70 € in ein neues Investieren.
> 
> mfg


70 euro wäre bei ihrem buget zu teuer, wenn ein netzteil dann ein günstiges markennetzteil für so 40 euro


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juli 2008)

Was für ein netzteil weiß ich nicht denk aber wird nen noname netzteil sein.... 

Aber wenn dann werd ich mir dann lieber erst mal einer der billigen grafikarten kaufen und dann wenn ichs geld hab nen netzteil.

Ein PC mit nem anständigen netzteil aber ohne grafikarte wird mir 0 bringen^^


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

schraub einfach ma des linke seitenteil auf und schau aufs netzteil was für marke drauf steht


----------



## CroWeD (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Was für ein netzteil weiß ich nicht denk aber wird nen noname netzteil sein....
> 
> Aber wenn dann werd ich mir dann lieber erst mal einer der billigen grafikarten kaufen und dann wenn ichs geld hab nen netzteil.
> 
> Ein PC mit nem anständigen netzteil aber ohne grafikarte wird mir 0 bringen^^




Doch es wird dir was bringen. Kennst du das Sprichwort "Wer billig kauft, kauft Zweimal" ?


----------



## xFraqx (27. Juli 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Doch es wird dir was bringen. Kennst du das Sprichwort "Wer billig kauft, kauft Zweimal" ?



Trifft bei Netzteilen 100% zu - besser kann mans nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juli 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Doch es wird dir was bringen. Kennst du das Sprichwort "Wer billig kauft, kauft Zweimal" ?



Und was soll ich dann nen viertel jahr mit einen pc mit dem ich nicht spielen kann? Das bringt dann ein bisle wenig.


----------



## xFraqx (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Und was soll ich dann nen viertel jahr mit einen pc mit dem ich nicht spielen kann? Das bringt dann ein bisle wenig.



Willkommen in der Welt des PC aufrüstens..


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Willkommen in der Welt des PC aufrüstens..



Das begründet aber drotzdem noch nicht das man sich lieber nen anständiges netzteil kaufen soll und der pc dann so lang in der ecke rum steht und nicht genutz werden kann bis das geld für ne grafikarte da ist.

Nehmen wir mal an ich kauf zb erst das netz teil....dann dauert das mindestens 3 bis 5 monate bis ich das geld für ne grafikarte zusammen hab so lang steht der pc in der ecke...

Wenn ich mir jetzt erst ne grafikarte kauf kann ich es nutzen mindestens bis das netzteil abracht das es das tut ist ja nicht mal sicher bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie ein marken netzteil und alle gingen bis jetzt.

Und selbst wenn es irgendwann kaput geht muss ich ja sowieso irgendwann nen netzteil kaufen. Also wers doch schlauer wenn ich mir erst ne grafikarte und dann nen netzteil hole..wie gesagt netztteil sollt ich mir ja irgendwann sowieso nen neues kaufen.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das begründet aber drotzdem noch nicht das man sich lieber nen anständiges netzteil kaufen soll und der pc dann so lang in der ecke rum steht und nicht genutz werden kann bis das geld für ne grafikarte da ist.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an ich kauf zb erst das netz teil....dann dauert das mindestens 3 bis 5 monate bis ich das geld für ne grafikarte zusammen hab so lang steht der pc in der ecke...
> 
> ...


Würd ich ehrlich gesagt auch so machen es steht ja nich fest das des netzteil abschmier nur weils noname is ob der jetz nich funkt wegen fehlender graka oder wegen kaputten netzteil bleibt sich gleich nur das des netzteil wohl fürs erste noch funktioniert also naja logisch überlegt mein ich so^^


----------



## xFraqx (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Das begründet aber drotzdem noch nicht das man sich lieber nen anständiges netzteil kaufen soll und der pc dann so lang in der ecke rum steht und nicht genutz werden kann bis das geld für ne grafikarte da ist.
> 
> Nehmen wir mal an ich kauf zb erst das netz teil....dann dauert das mindestens 3 bis 5 monate bis ich das geld für ne grafikarte zusammen hab so lang steht der pc in der ecke...
> 
> ...



Netzteil kaputt -> Kompletter PC im Eimer , vorallem bei diesen Noname Teilen.


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

@emokeksii
schau am besten mal IM pc nach was auf dem netzteil für ne marke steht, dann weis man besser ob ein neues netzteil evtl nötig wäre


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Netzteil kaputt -> Kompletter PC im Eimer , vorallem bei diesen Noname Teilen.


Hmm also bei meinen 2 netzteilen dies rauchen angefangen haben ging der rest eigentlich noch^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juli 2008)

Drotzdem ist es ja immer noch nicht sicher das es abschmiert und den pc kann ich ja dann so oder so nicht gebrauchen...ich benutz den pc nur zum spielen zum chatten sürfen usw haben wir nen anderen pc.

Ich versteh in der sache irgendwie deinen standpunkt nicht so genau^^


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> @emokeksii
> schau am besten mal IM pc nach was auf dem netzteil für ne marke steht, dann weis man besser ob ein neues netzteil evtl nötig wäre



Naja wie gesagt ich hab es ja noch nicht es wird erst morgen bzw die tage bei mir ankommen^^


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja wie gesagt ich hab es ja noch nicht es wird erst morgen bzw die tage bei mir ankommen^^


achsoooo
lol ^^, überlesen ^^


wennste nen noname netzteil bestellt hast kannste des ja zurück schicken und nen anderes von dem geld kaufen


----------



## xFraqx (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Drotzdem ist es ja immer noch nicht sicher das es abschmiert und den pc kann ich ja dann so oder so nicht gebrauchen...ich benutz den pc nur zum spielen zum chatten sürfen usw haben wir nen anderen pc.
> 
> Ich versteh in der sache irgendwie deinen standpunkt nicht so genau^^




Dann tu dir halt ne 9600 GT , 3850 HD , 3870 HD oder 8800 GT rein , musst du selber wissen. Eine 3850 HD würde bei deinem Sys sehr gut passen von der Leistung her.


----------



## Emokeksii (27. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> achsoooo
> lol ^^, überlesen ^^
> 
> 
> wennste nen noname netzteil bestellt hast kannste des ja zurück schicken und nen anderes von dem geld kaufen



^^ ich hab ja kein einzelndes netzteil bestellt sondern nen kompletten pc


----------



## HeaD87 (27. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ ich hab ja kein einzelndes netzteil bestellt sondern nen kompletten pc


verdammt, die hitze bekommt mir nich gut >.>

ajo, dann wird fast sicher in deinem komplett pc nen noname netzteil drin sein, aber mal abwarten


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

hm .. das wird zu annähernd 100%iger Sicherheit (wo hast du bestellt?) ein No-Name Netzteil sein.

Gut, mir haben fast alle zugestimmt, dass eine 8800GT die beste Wahl wäre. Allerdings bin ich nich ganz sicher ob 400Watt da reichen. 

Hatte meine 8800GT mal testweise in nem PC mit nem P4 3Ghz. Verglichen mit der 7900GT die sonst drin steckt ein deutlicher Leistungsschub -> bringt also auf jeden Fall was. Allerdings hat er nachdem 3DMark06 durch war kurz gepiept und war dann erstmal aus .. kein Strom mehr. Das Netzteil hat halt automatsich abgeschaltet, so einfach brennts ja nu auch nich durch.

400 Watt sind wirklich bisi wenig. Bin jetzt bisi überfragt was du tun solltest.


----------



## xFraqx (28. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> hm .. das wird zu annähernd 100%iger Sicherheit (wo hast du bestellt?) ein No-Name Netzteil sein.
> 
> Gut, mir haben fast alle zugestimmt, dass eine 8800GT die beste Wahl wäre. Allerdings bin ich nich ganz sicher ob 400Watt da reichen.
> 
> ...



400W reichen in Verbindung mit einem AMD locker aus, solangs kein Phenom X4 ist , der frisst unter Vollast gerne mal seine 250 Watt. 

Man muss natürlich unterscheiden, ein Marken Netzteil mit 400W kann deutlich mehr Leistung bieten als ein Noname mit 400W, auch wenn sie auf dem Papier alle gleich sind.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

gut das stimmt natürlich, hab ich vergessen zu beachten .. 

P4 war definitiv nicht für seine Sparsamkeit bekannt *g*

warten wir einfach mal ab was für hardware bei ihr ankommen wird


----------



## Hans Petter (28. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Was für ein netzteil weiß ich nicht denk aber wird nen noname netzteil sein....
> 
> Aber wenn dann werd ich mir dann lieber erst mal einer der billigen grafikarten kaufen und dann wenn ichs geld hab nen netzteil.
> 
> Ein PC mit nem anständigen netzteil aber ohne grafikarte wird mir 0 bringen^^




Ich Würde Dir an raten gleich neues Netzteil zu kaufen!! freund von mir hat dass Gleich vor aber Leider ja Dacht er sich kauf Sich später Neues Netzteil Lieber NE Grafik karte  Nach einem Monat hat er den scheiss  Dass Netzteil hats Geschmort und Die grafik karte ... sagen wir so der Ganze pc War Schrot Reif. und für die Grafik karte frag Doch Einen freund/in  Ob Sie Dir Eine Ausleihen kann Wen ich Die besser Kennen würde würde Ich dir meine alte Geforce 8600GTS ausleihen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (28. Juli 2008)

^^ alter schwede was für ne vergewaltigung der deutschen sprache


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ^^ alter schwede was für ne vergewaltigung der deutschen sprache



Ohja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  --^


----------



## pampam (29. Juli 2008)

Hi, jetzt sag ich hier auch mal was^^

von der 6600 und 9600GT wurde mir schon im Gildenforum und auch hier auf Buffed abgeraten,
da sie sich zum spielen überhaupt nicht eignet.
Ich sollte lieber, z.B eine 8800GT kaufen.

Zum Netzteil: In meinem alten PC war ca 3 Jahre ein noname Netzteil drinn und er ist jetzt Kapputt,
die können also auch was taugen. Allerdings muss ich mich schon dabei anschließen, dass man
für nen PC mit (teils) teuren und leistungsstarken Komponenten ein gutes Netzteil holen sollte.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt sag ich hier auch mal was^^
> 
> von der 6600 und 9600GT wurde mir schon im Gildenforum und auch hier auf Buffed abgeraten,
> da sie sich zum spielen überhaupt nicht eignet.
> ...



Glaub die Komponenten in meinen neuen pc werden weder das neuste noch das teuerste noch das leistungsstarkste sein^^  Mein Kumpel denkt mal jetzt bei meinen system das ich Crisys dann so mittel/high spielen kann.

Wie es letzendlich leuft wird man noch sehen ich muss auch erst mal gucken wie ich ihn optimal einstelle usw.. :/ erst mal muss das teil ankommen...*wein*


----------



## Tünnemann72 (29. Juli 2008)

pampam schrieb:


> Hi, jetzt sag ich hier auch mal was^^
> 
> von der 6600 und 9600GT wurde mir schon im Gildenforum und auch hier auf Buffed abgeraten,
> da sie sich zum spielen überhaupt nicht eignet.
> Ich sollte lieber, z.B eine 8800GT kaufen.



Natürlich lohnt sich der Umstieg von einer 6600GT auf eine 9600GT , da wird man schon einen erheblichen Unterschied merken. Aber ich denke, das wolltest du auch damit zum Ausdruck bringen ... Ich denke, die 8800GT und die 9600GT werden sich von der Performance her in etwa die Waage halten. Ich selbst bin von einer 6600GT auf eine 7600GT umgestiegen, weil ich letztere aus dem Privatpc des Händlers meines Vertrauens für ganz wenig Geld erstanden habe - und zwar für so kleines Geld, dass ich dafür niemals ein neues System hätte zusammenbauen können, sondern meinem alten Pentium 4 nochmal ein wenig auf die Sprünge geholfen habe. Selbst der Sprung von einer 6600GT zu einer 7600GT ist spürbar. Z.b. Hellgate London und Oblivion, nur um einige zu nennen. Ausserdem ist die 7600 Gt vom Stromverbrauch und der Temperaturentwicklung deutlich dezenter als die 6600GT. Zugegeben, ich gehöre nicht zu den Spielern, die alles in absoluter Topqualität spielen müssen - mittlere Einstellungen und gute Bildqualität bei Internetstreams und DVDs stellen mich meistens zufrieden, von daher bin ich mit meiner jetztigen Graka voll und ganz zufrieden.

MFG


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Glaub die Komponenten in meinen neuen pc werden weder das neuste noch das teuerste noch das leistungsstarkste sein^^  Mein Kumpel denkt mal jetzt bei meinen system das ich Crisys dann so mittel/high spielen kann.
> 
> Wie es letzendlich leuft wird man noch sehen ich muss auch erst mal gucken wie ich ihn optimal einstelle usw.. :/ erst mal muss das teil ankommen...*wein*



Crysis auf mittel / hoch ? Klopf deinem Kumpel mal auf die Finger, mit dem System ganz sicher nicht ;>

Bei mir läufts auch 1280x1024 8xFSAA / 16x AF DX9 alles auf hoch mit 30 - 35 FpS , würde ich nicht als flüssig bezeichnen


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2008)

und zu dem post 2 über mir

ne 8800gt ist definitiv stärker als ne 9600gt !


----------



## SLIM02 (29. Juli 2008)

claet schrieb:


> und zu dem post 2 über mir
> 
> ne 8800gt ist definitiv stärker als ne 9600gt !




Muss Ich Dir Recht geben eine geforce 9600Gt ist Nur ne Mittelklasse Grafik karte.

Da ist Die Geforce8800 GT Viel besser! 

und Eine Geforce 9800GT oder GTS ist Nichts Weiter  Alles Ein übertakte  Geforce8800 ......


----------



## claet (29. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Muss Ich Dir Recht geben eine geforce 9600Gt ist Nur ne Mittelklasse Grafik karte.
> 
> Da ist Die Geforce8800 GT Viel besser!
> 
> und Eine Geforce 9800GT oder GTS ist Nichts Weiter  Alles Ein übertakte  Geforce8800 ......




wobei der abstand kürzer ist als ich dachte

http://www.3dchip.de/Grafikchipliste/Leistung_Graka.htm

hier sieht man auch schön auf welchen chips die jeweils basieren


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

Flüssig liegt wohl in auge des betrachters und für mich ist alles ab 30fps flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 davon abgesehen das ich bis jetzt jedes spiel nur auf 15 bis 20 fps gespielt habe.

Glaub n64 spiele haben auch nicht mehr als 20 fps...und man sieht sie drotzdem als flüssig.

Oder sagen wirs mal so es soll gut spielbar laufen fals dir das besser gefällt...wie gesagt flüssig liegt irgendwie bei jeden bei ner anderen fps zahl..genau so wie bei manchen 20 fps schon ruckeln ist werend es bei mir hänger sind^^

Er hat nen schlechteres system als ich und spiel alles auf mittel auf 800x600 was weiß ich was da hinter gehört glaub irgendwas mit 700 hab keine lust da jetzt in anzeigen zu gucken wisst ja was ich meine xD

...Glaub der hat nen AMD X2 3800+ oder so und 1gb ram grafikarte weiß ich nicht war aber glaub ne geforce 7600gs oder gt....irgendwie so

Naja^^ wie gesagt erst mal warten bis das teil da ist. Ich bin überzeugt das ich an dem system wieder so rumschrauben kann das da einiges läuft.

Wenn ich mit meiner Krüppelkiste the witcher zocken kann dann kann ich auch mit der neuen Crisys zocken xD


----------



## SLIM02 (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Flüssig liegt wohl in auge des betrachters und für mich ist alles ab 30fps flüssig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Er Spielt mit Einer Auflösung von 800x600?^^ WTF 

Ist ja dass Bilde totale Unscharf !  wie kann man so nur spielen O.o
Dann würde ich Lieber aufs zocken Verzichten.!

Wen du übertakten möchtest  machs mit dem ihr^^ http://www.pcmasters.de/forum/grafikkarten...-rivatuner.html

Steht Wies geht hab so Meine Grafik karten Lüfter auf 100% eingeschellt ^^  und übertakten kanst du auch mit den Programme 

<---------------Hab Aber Selber nicht übertakte ^^ ist mir zu Riskant ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Er Spielt mit Einer Auflösung von 800x600?^^ WTF
> 
> Ist ja dass Bilde totale Unscharf !  wie kann man so nur spielen O.o
> Dann würde ich Lieber aufs zocken Verzichten.!
> ...



^^ Also ab den übertakten hab ich gelesen den rest hab ich jetzt einfach mal geschickt übersehen damit ich mich über solche aussagen nicht aufrege


----------



## SLIM02 (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ^^ Also ab den übertakten hab ich gelesen den rest hab ich jetzt einfach mal geschickt übersehen damit ich mich über solche aussagen nicht aufrege




Alles Klar^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

Übertakten würde ich mich eh nur mit nem anständigen Mainboard trauen ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

Naja Cpu übertackten ist ja nicht so schwer krieg ich ja sogar hin^^ und ich hab eigendlich kaum nen plan was ich im bios mach.

Man muss nur vorsichtig sein und in kleinen schritten takten und testen bei mir hab ich mittlerweile beim alten pc die perfekte taktung gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denk bisle übertackten geht mit egal welchen mainbord^^ man muss halt nur wissen wo die grenze ist


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Naja Cpu übertackten ist ja nicht so schwer krieg ich ja sogar hin^^ und ich hab eigendlich kaum nen plan was ich im bios mach.
> 
> Man muss nur vorsichtig sein und in kleinen schritten takten und testen bei mir hab ich mittlerweile beim alten pc die perfekte taktung gefunden
> 
> ...



Klar geht übertakten mit jedem Mainboard. Aber mit teureren Gamer Mainboards ( Bewegt sich von 120 - 300&#8364; ) kannste den FSB frei wählen ( kommt auch wieder auf die CPU an ) und so übertakten wie du willst und den Takt praktisch komplett selbst bestimmen.

Hab auch mal nen PC mit einem MSI Mainboard für 40&#8364; übertaktet , lief erstaunlicherweise sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juli 2008)

@xfraqx
freier mutli bei mainboards ist schwachsinnig, auser du willst über den fsb hochtakten anstatt über den multi (multi runter schrauben, dadurch kann man höheren fsb machen) oder einfach die cpu runtertakten
multi hoch stellen kann man nur bei den extreme cpus von intel


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> @xfraqx
> freier mutli bei mainboards ist schwachsinnig




Wo hab ich das denn geschrieben ?


----------



## HeaD87 (29. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das denn geschrieben ?


nirgends, ist nur meine meinung xD


----------



## phul1 (30. Juli 2008)

ololol mit ner 7050 bekommt man nix zum laufen D
ich sitze seit einigen jahren auf ner FX 5900 XT
und singlecore (ja ich bleibe true!)

muss man halt gucken, pc's aufrüsten is immer das gleiche: 500 euro ausm fenster hauen, 3 monate später merken das man das selbe für 200 bekommt (achtung übertreibung!!)

Wenns dir sooo wichtig ist solltest mal in diversen Zeitschriften nachgucken, gamestar zb hatte ziemlich viele und auch gute kaufguides und komplette guides für pc systeme


Ich hoffe meine kleine kiste reicht noch für d3 :'(


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juli 2008)

phul schrieb:


> FX 5900 XT
> [...]
> Ich hoffe meine kleine kiste reicht noch für d3 :'(


----------



## Emokeksii (30. Juli 2008)

Omg ich hab nen doppelpost dann schreib ich hier noch was anderes sinvolles rein....ehh....hmmm...*panik krieg*....

em....ja ok....ich bin bis samstag weg und dann ist mein pc da dann mled ich mich mal wie er läuft und was leuft und so^^


----------



## Emokeksii (30. Juli 2008)

Glaub für diablo 3 reicht es...diablo 3 ist ja nicht so die grafikbombe was bewust so ist soll ja wie jedes blizz game möglichst viele spieler ansprechen


----------



## Tünnemann72 (30. Juli 2008)

phul schrieb:


> ololol mit ner 7050 bekommt man nix zum laufen D
> ich sitze seit einigen jahren auf ner FX 5900 XT
> und singlecore (ja ich bleibe true!)
> 
> ...



Sehr optimistisch der Mann - was die Leistungsfähigkeit der FX 5900XT angeht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei aller Hardwareschonender Programmierkunst von Blizz denke ich, dass die 5900XT für Diablo 3 niemals reichen wird. Ich hoffe, dass meine 7600GT ausreichen wird - obwohl bis 2010 - 2011 habe ich wahrscheinlich einen anderen Rechner .. hoffe ich zumindest . Im Grunde genommen stimme ich dir aber zu; Auch ich versuche mich weitestgehend aus der Aufrüstspirale herauszuhalten und habe einen Pentium 4 3 GHZ mit entsprechendem MSI Mainboard nebst 1 GIG Ram und der 7600GT. Ich bin mit dem Teil rundherum zufrieden, ich pflege, sprich entstaube regelmässig temperaturkritische Komponenten, Belasse die Leistungseinstellungen auf Stabilität und habe für einen halbwegs funktionierenden Kühlkreislauf gesorgt. Und das Ding ist wie ein VW Käfer: Er läuft und läuft und ....    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

phul schrieb:


> ololol mit ner 7050 bekommt man nix zum laufen D
> ich sitze seit einigen jahren auf ner FX 5900 XT
> und singlecore (ja ich bleibe true!)
> 
> ...



jo pc aufrüsten is sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber man muss auch immer kuken das sich zeugs nicht bremst

geforce 8800 gtx 756mb + 1gb ram z.b.  bringt nix
naja meinen pc wird ich sicher ne weile haben und d3 sollt er auch können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit connections kommt man billig an ram und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber komplet pc kaufen ohne ahnung ist nie gut ;=) da wird man oft abgezockt
nunja solang ich mehr als 25fps in jedem bis jetzt erhältlichen game hab (auch cryis) ist âlles top .. wenn unter 25fps merkt man ein ruckeln ;P


----------



## SLIM02 (30. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> Glaub für diablo 3 reicht es...diablo 3 ist ja nicht so die grafikbombe was bewust so ist soll ja wie jedes blizz game möglichst viele spieler ansprechen




Wen du ne gefroce 8800 GT gekaut hast Reichts voll kommen für Diablo 3 ich spiele Mit Meinem Pc Crysis auf hoch und Ultar Hoch so Ein Gemisch Mit Einer Auflösoung von 1680x1050 Und Anli.... alles auf 16x mit 50-40 Fps!^^ 

PC:
CPU:q6600
RAM 4GB
GrafikFG Geforce 8800GTS 512 OC


Alles Wegen Diablo würde ich mir kene Sorgen machen!^^ 

Dein pc ist Nicht der best aber mege Schlecht ist der auch nicht ^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wen du ne gefroce 8800 GT gekaut hast Reichts voll kommen für Diablo 3 ich spiele Mit Meinem Pc Crysis auf hoch und Ultar Hoch so Ein Gemisch Mit Einer Auflösoung von 1680x1050 Und Anli.... alles auf 16x mit 50-40 Fps!^^
> 
> PC:
> CPU:q6600
> ...



Never ever...

50 - 40 FpS schaffst du vllt mit einem Core 2 Extreme QX9770 , 4 GB DDR2-1066 und 2x Geforce280 GTX , aber garantiert nicht mit einem Q6600..


----------



## SLIM02 (30. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Never ever...
> 
> 50 - 40 FpS schaffst du vllt mit einem Core 2 Extreme QX9770 , 4 GB DDR2-1066 und 2x Geforce280 GTX , aber garantiert nicht mit einem Q6600..




Ich weiss Es Wolle besser? oder ? oder hast du den Gleichen pc?

Wen ich sagen würde  Ich gehte Mit

Pentium 4 2 GHZ
1GB ram
Und Ne geforce 418 MX mit Css 25-20 Fps? 

ich weiss ist nicht dass gleich aber ja für uhr alt pc nicht schlecht oder? 


<--------Also Es Gibt Wunder ^^ 

und in Crysis hab Ihr nur 50-40fps Wen ich nich rum Baller Sonst^^ 30-40fps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und Wens Mehr Leute kommen hab ich 30-25 fps Ich hab Nie Gesagt dass ich dauerhaft 40-50 FPS hab


----------



## HeaD87 (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wen du ne gefroce 8800 GT gekaut hast Reichts voll kommen für Diablo 3 ich spiele Mit Meinem Pc Crysis auf hoch und Ultar Hoch so Ein Gemisch Mit Einer Auflösoung von 1680x1050 Und Anli.... alles auf 16x mit 50-40 Fps!^^
> 
> PC:
> CPU:q6600
> ...


vergisses, mit deinem pc schafft man crysis auf hoch und maximal 1x AA/AF und selbst dann NICHTMAL 40 frames

nedma die pc config von xfraqx schafft crysis in den einstellungen mit so hohen frames


----------



## SLIM02 (30. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> vergisses, mit deinem pc schafft man crysis auf hoch und maximal 1x AA/AF und selbst dann NICHTMAL 40 frames
> 
> nedma die pc config von xfraqx schafft crysis in den einstellungen mit so hohen frames




Wen du meist Aber ja sry Ihr wisst ja besser ^^ ist Mir auch Egal Denkt was ihr wolt ^^


----------



## phul1 (30. Juli 2008)

Macht euch nicht über meine kleine Kiste lustig! ;_; die is mit Liebe angefertigt!

Ja, eh, keine Ahnung, war halt immer so das ich mir dachte: "OLOLOL AUFRÜSTEN NAO!" Und dann hab ich mich umgeguckt und gedacht : "Hmm da wartest lieber nochn bisschen." Dazu kommt erschwerend noch das es bis dato kein ordentliches Spiel auf den Markt kam was mich annährend gereizt hätte. 

Und ich prophezeie euch das ich mit meinem PC D3 zocken werde! Ich habe mit diesem PC:
AMD Athlon 64 3000+@2.16GHZ
1GB HyperX Kingston DDR2 Ram
Geforce FX 5900 XT
Windows XP SP2


Oblivion gespielt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjaha, da staunt ihr was?! Sah zwar nimmer nach Oblivion aus und mehr nach Morrowind :3!


----------



## HeaD87 (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wen du meist Aber ja sry Ihr wisst ja besser ^^ ist Mir auch Egal Denkt was ihr wolt ^^


da du mir ned glauben willst

-> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...bschnitt_crysis

die haben ne bessere cpu als du im testsystem (core 2 extreme auf 3,46ghz) aber 2gb ram weniger als du und haben in deiner auflösung mit 4 x AA und 16 x AF 12 frames
also bitte erzähl hier ned sowas

@phul
das d3 auf deinem pc laufen wird bezweifel ich ned, nur halt zimlich naja du weist schon, ned so hübsch ^^


----------



## SLIM02 (30. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> da du mir ned glauben willst
> 
> -> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...bschnitt_crysis
> 
> ...




Du nervst mich langs Sam auf Solche  test mach ich scheiß Drauf alles dänk was du wielst und lass mich in ruhe  mit deiner Klugscheisser


----------



## HeaD87 (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Du nervst mich langs Sam auf Solche  test mach ich scheiß Drauf alles dänk was du wielst und lass mich in ruhe  mit deiner Klugscheisser


ich will dir nur des gegenteil von deiner meinung beweisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür gibts ja des technik unterforum


----------



## phul1 (30. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> @phul
> das d3 auf deinem pc laufen wird bezweifel ich ned, nur halt zimlich naja du weist schon, ned so hübsch ^^




Bin Systemspieler. Solang ichs zocken kann zock ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann auch meist mit Plan und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## SLIM02 (30. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> ich will dir nur des gegenteil von deiner meinung beweisen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hab dass Spiel K Ich habs Ein lvl lang Gespielt und dan Nicht Mehr weiter Weil ich dass dumme töten one ne super Story Mit Zu blöd ist Nur wegen der Grafik spiel ich ein spiel wieder rum auch nicht!^^ -_-^^ Und habs Dann wieder Von Meiner Felsplatte  End vert ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da hat Ich so fiel Fps Alles Wen du es besser Meinst^^ oder kanns Dich gerne bei Mir überzeugen


ihr mein Wo Ort ist
LAND:Schweiz
Ort:********
PLZ:*******

und wen Du Noch meine tele möchtest Die lautet *** *** ** **





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> ich hab dass Spiel K Ich habs Ein lvl lang Gespielt und dan Nicht Mehr weiter Weil ich dass dumme töten one ne super Story Mit Zu blöd ist Nur wegen der Grafik spiel ich ein spiel wieder rum auch nicht!^^ -_-^^ Und habs Dann wieder Von Meiner Felsplatte  End vert ^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brauchst ja nur nen Screenshot machen wo du die FpS einblendest ;>

Hab mit meiner Konfig auf 16xFSAA und 16x AF , 1280x1024 alles auf Ultra High in DX9 (!) wenn überhaupt 10 - 15 FpS :> 

Über 40 komm ich nur wenn ich alles auf low oder middle stelle und AA und AF ausstelle mit ner Auflösung von 1280x1024 

Also red mal keinen Stuss hier..


----------



## SLIM02 (30. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Brauchst ja nur nen Screenshot machen wo du die FpS einblendest ;>
> 
> Hab mit meiner Konfig auf 16xFSAA und 16x AF , 1280x1024 alles auf Ultra High in DX9 (!) wenn überhaupt 10 - 15 FpS :>
> 
> ...




Wen Ich mal Wieder lust und zeit hab Installieren Ichs Wieder Aber Echt kein Bock Den Scheiss Nur um Euch was Zu Beweisen zu Installieren.


oder sonst Kuck Euch mal dass Video An hat Dei Gleich Grafik karte http://youtube.com/watch?v=WbMhAPlLAeg hat Zwar Keine FPS anzeig Aber für mich Aus Dem Aug her raus Sind dass Mindestens 25-30 Fps


----------



## HeaD87 (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> oder sonst Kuck Euch mal dass Video An hat Dei Gleich Grafik karte http://youtube.com/watch?v=WbMhAPlLAeg hat Zwar Keine FPS anzeig Aber für mich Aus Dem Aug her raus Sind dass Mindestens 25-30 Fps



bei dem video sieht man nicht mit welchen grafikeinstellungen gespielt wird
und ich find bei dem läuft des bisl ruckelig :s also keine 30 fps


----------



## SLIM02 (30. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> bei dem video sieht man nicht mit welchen grafikeinstellungen gespielt wird
> und ich find bei dem läuft des bisl ruckelig :s also keine 30 fps



Ach leck mich doch am Arsch mir doch Scheiss Egal Ob dass Game Super Leuft ist E der Letze Schrot Game Wo ich Wieder mal Geld Verschwendet hab Also es Leutft nur Mit 1 fps Weil Ich ja pc hab Der 10 jahr halt ist Und Du ne Kiste für 8000 Euro Und Alles Besser weisst 


So Bin Fertig


----------



## HeaD87 (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Ach leck mich doch am Arsch mir doch Scheiss Egal Ob dass Game Super Leuft ist E der Letze Schrot Game Wo ich Wieder mal Geld Verschwendet hab Also es Leutft nur Mit 1 fps Weil Ich ja pc hab Der 10 jahr halt ist Und Du ne Kiste für 8000 Euro Und Alles Besser weisst
> 
> 
> So Bin Fertig


du musst ned so ausraten oO, ist doch nur ne diskussion


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Ach leck mich doch am Arsch mir doch Scheiss Egal Ob dass Game Super Leuft ist E der Letze Schrot Game Wo ich Wieder mal Geld Verschwendet hab Also es Leutft nur Mit 1 fps Weil Ich ja pc hab Der 10 jahr halt ist Und Du ne Kiste für 8000 Euro Und Alles Besser weisst
> 
> 
> So Bin Fertig




Kannst du nur noch beleidigend werden oder gehen dir die Argumente aus ?


----------



## SLIM02 (31. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Kannst du nur noch beleidigend werden oder gehen dir die Argumente aus ?




nö  aber Ihr beleidig  Mich ihr Stellt dass So dar Halles Hätte  ich einen Scheiß pc Und Wenns Euch So viel Beute geht Ich morgen zum Freund der hat Dass Spiele im mom und Installiers  wieder machen kurzes foto und postes dann Ihr ins Forum 


(---------------------------------------------------------)



Wen Ich beleidigen  Wiehl mach ichs auf Andre Art Aber ich war Bischen sauer mit euer Klugscheißererei

P.s so Zum Beisch........ (Dan könnt ihr euch Eins Drauf Vigsen WEils Euch ja So Geil mach!)


----------



## HeaD87 (31. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> nö  aber Ihr beleidig  Mich ihr Stellt dass So dar Halles Hätte  ich einen Scheiß pc Und Wenns Euch So viel Beute geht Ich morgen zum Freund der hat Dass Spiele im mom und Installiers  wieder machen kurzes foto und postes dann Ihr ins Forum
> 
> 
> (---------------------------------------------------------)
> ...


a) wir beleidigen dich nirgends!

b) niemand hat gesagt das du einen scheiss pc hast, crysis ist ein game das vom technischen hardware stand her ca 2 jahre zu früh released wurde, es gibt noch KEINE pc konfiguration mit der man crysis auf einer sehr hohen auflösung(größer als 24 zoll) mit komplett ALLEN details so weit hoch wie es nur geht und maximalen AA/AF flüssig spielen kann, selbst ein core 2 extreme auf 4,5ghz getaktet mit 8gig ram und 2 x gtx280 schafft es nicht mal richtig flüssig darzustellen(ein ganzes stück unter 30 frames), flüssig ist alles was über 30 frames ist, alles unter 30 frames gilt als nicht flüssig
-> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...bschnitt_crysis hier wurde des mit nem 4ghz core2extreme und 4gig ram getestet und 2xgtx280 auf nem 24zoll monitor und da wurde noch nichtmal aa / af ganz hoch gestellt und es es wurden nichtma 30 frames erreicht

c) uns macht des garnicht geil, das ist ne reine diskussion, du hast ne behauptung aufgestellt, wir eine gegenbehauptung, somit muss man seine behauptung beweisen, was ich getan hab und dann wurdest du beleidigent...


----------



## xFraqx (31. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> a) wir beleidigen dich nirgends!
> 
> b) niemand hat gesagt das du einen scheiss pc hast, crysis ist ein game das vom technischen hardware stand her ca 2 jahre zu früh released wurde, es gibt noch KEINE pc konfiguration mit der man crysis auf einer sehr hohen auflösung(größer als 24 zoll) mit komplett ALLEN details so weit hoch wie es nur geht und maximalen AA/AF flüssig spielen kann, selbst ein core 2 extreme auf 4,5ghz getaktet mit 8gig ram und 2 x gtx280 schafft es nicht mal richtig flüssig darzustellen(ein ganzes stück unter 30 frames), flüssig ist alles was über 30 frames ist, alles unter 30 frames gilt als nicht flüssig
> -> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...bschnitt_crysis hier wurde des mit nem 4ghz core2extreme und 4gig ram getestet und 2xgtx280 auf nem 24zoll monitor und da wurde noch nichtmal aa / af ganz hoch gestellt und es es wurden nichtma 30 frames erreicht
> ...



'nuff said.


----------



## ZAM (31. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Never ever...
> 
> 50 - 40 FpS schaffst du vllt mit einem Core 2 Extreme QX9770 , 4 GB DDR2-1066 und 2x Geforce280 GTX , aber garantiert nicht mit einem Q6600..



Seh ich ähnlich. Ich hab ein ähnliches System - nur halt eine 8800 GTX 768 MB und spiele Crysis eher auf 1280x1024, High (nicht Ultra) um ohne Ruckeln freie Bereiche geniesen zu können. Aktiviert man AA und AF in höhere Regionen auf 1680x1050 geht die Kiste auch in die Knie, vom Realistic Mod reden wir mal erst garnicht. 


@SLIM02 wenn man sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen angegriffen fühlt, kann man das auch in einer netiquettenkonformeneren Ausdrucksweise klären.


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

*@SLIM02 : *Also ich hab mir mal deine Postings grade so durchgelesen, fall ich ja fast vom Glauben ab. Hab ja gestern schon dein Posting entdeckt mit den teilweisen 40-50fps bei Crysis. Ich hab da extra nix zu geschrieben, da Head und xFraq soweit schon alles gesagt hatten. Was mir aber echtmal negativ aufstöst ist deine sehr agressive Haltung und Ausdrucksweise den Leuten hier gegeüber. Find ich ganz ehrlich unter aller Sau, wenn du rumpöbeln willst dann tu es doch einfach woanders. Wenn du keine Kritik ertragen kannst das lass woanders deine Frust raus und nimm ein anderes Forum. Solche Leute wie du dich grad darstellst gehen echt derbst auf den Zeiger (...die nervern). Auch wenn du aus der Schweiz  kommst und du ein anderes Gemüt hast, lese die Netiquette (die man übrigens bei der registrierung anerkennt) und verhalte dich dementsprechend, ist dies keine Ausnahme. 

Beleidigt, oder dergleichen hat dich hier übrigens auch niemand. Ist ist halt so wie alle anderen schon gesagt haben, Crysis mit 16xAA und Full Detiasl läuft aktuell nur auf absoluten überzüchtete und teuren Kisten mit 40-50fps. 

Hab selber getestet auf verschiedenen Systemen, AM2 & DualCore bis 3GHz mit 2GB o. 4GB und einer 8800GT bekomm ich es auch nicht hin. 2 8800GT im SLI ebenfalls nicht, da die CPU dann zu lahm gewesen ist !


----------



## SLIM02 (31. Juli 2008)

So Ich hab Die Fps An Zeige Mit FRAPS gemach¨^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und da Zeig es Mir an 40-50 Fps Wen Ich nichts mache außer da Stehen und Die Welt An zu kucken ^^ 

Und dass Crysis zu früh auf dem marke Gekommen ist Mir klar Geworden ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber warum schmeißt EAGAMES ein Game auf dem Markt Dass für Die Heutigen PC einfach ^^ Grafisch Zu GUT isT? Wieder Tübisch EA? GELD GELD GELD?


Dann Muss Ich halt KACK FRAPS getuscht haben -_- ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich schäme Mich Seher ^^ Da Sieht Man mal wieder Dass Man Sich Nie auf Andre Programme Verlasen Darf^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Beleidigungen   Warn Ja Nicht So Ernst Gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (31. Juli 2008)

ea hat es nicht programmiert, crytek wars und crytek wollte damit ein monopol in sachen grafik rausbringen
und bitte bitte arbeite bitte bisl an deiner rechtschreibung, nichts gegen dir aber deine texte sind teilweise nicht so schön zu lesen :O


----------



## CroWeD (31. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> Wen du ne gefroce 8800 GT gekaut hast Reichts voll kommen für Diablo 3 ich spiele Mit Meinem Pc Crysis auf hoch und Ultar Hoch so Ein Gemisch Mit Einer Auflösoung von 1680x1050 Und Anli.... alles auf 16x mit 50-40 Fps!^^
> 
> PC:
> CPU:q6600
> ...



Jo 40-50 FPS wenn du in den Himmel guckst aber ganz sicherlich keine Konstante Rate. 

Wenn ich mit einen 4 Jahre alten PC in Counter Strike: Source aufn Boden gucke ereiche ich auch meine 200 FPS.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deine Aggressive Haltung gegenüber anderer geht mir auch solangsam aufn Senkel !

mfg


----------



## SLIM02 (31. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> ea hat es nicht programmiert, crytek wars und crytek wollte damit ein monopol in sachen grafik rausbringen
> und bitte bitte arbeite bitte bisl an deiner rechtschreibung, nichts gegen dir aber deine texte sind teilweise nicht so schön zu lesen :O




Ist halt nicht gerade Meine Stärke.^^ 


Aber ja man hat nie ausgelernt im leben


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich. Ich hab ein ähnliches System - nur halt eine 8800 GTX 768 MB und spiele Crysis eher auf 1280x1024, High (nicht Ultra) um ohne Ruckeln freie Bereiche geniesen zu können. Aktiviert man AA und AF in höhere Regionen auf 1680x1050 geht die Kiste auch in die Knie, vom Realistic Mod reden wir mal erst garnicht.
> 
> 
> @SLIM02 wenn man sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen angegriffen fühlt, kann man das auch in einer netiquettenkonformeneren Ausdrucksweise klären.



Hmm zam bei mir lauft das game mit 20 (laser pew pew + wand ort^^) und 50 bisle gebüsch aber kein geballer
hab auch eine geforce 8800 gtx wobei ich sagen muss das ich bei crysis meinen 2nd tft ausgeschaltet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst hats gelagt wie weis auch nid

aber das game ist meiner meinung nach schlecht programmiert .. battleflield hat ändliche grafik und braucht nicht annährend soviel
und war von der story so gelangweilt .. farcry > crysis .. immer ! .. crytec hat da echt nen fehler gemacht find ich ..


----------



## xFraqx (31. Juli 2008)

Crysis sollte ein Grafik Hammer werden und einfach nur schnelles Geld bringen ( wahrscheinlich wollte der Herr Riccitiello mal wieder in Urlaub fahren ).


----------



## SLIM02 (31. Juli 2008)

An Alle Crysis fäns kuck Euch dass an http://www.spieletipps.de/artikel/1731/1/ <----------ich post es ihr Hin weil Wir ja Darum Diskutier haben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (31. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> An Alle Crysis fäns kuck Euch dass an http://www.spieletipps.de/artikel/1731/1/ <----------ich post es ihr Hin weil Wir ja Darum Diskutier haben!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




EDIT: Werden Wir Mal Crysis flüssig Spielen können ?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sry Wegen Doppel Post


----------



## xFraqx (31. Juli 2008)

SLIM02 schrieb:


> EDIT: Werden Wir Mal Crysis flüssig Spielen können ?^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



2010 wenn wir alle mit unserem 8 - Core Prozessor , 4 Radeon HD9000 und 16 GB Ram hier sitzen werden wir darüber lachen ^^


----------



## SLIM02 (1. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> 2010 wenn wir alle mit unserem 8 - Core Prozessor , 4 Radeon HD9000 und 16 GB Ram hier sitzen werden wir darüber lachen ^^




Ne Die kommen Schon in 2009


2010 Da haben Wir Schon 16 Core Porzessor 8 Geforce 5000000 Ultras Und 30 GB ram ^^XD


----------

